

Make hacker news open source and let some magic happen - shayannafisi

hacker news has access to so many hackers. should they not open the code so large number of devs can contribute and become creative?
======
gvb
It is open source:
[https://github.com/wting/hackernews](https://github.com/wting/hackernews)
albeit that source is somewhat outdated.

Source code (news.arc):
[https://github.com/wting/hackernews/blob/master/news.arc](https://github.com/wting/hackernews/blob/master/news.arc)

From the Arc 3 tarball:
[http://ycombinator.com/arc/arc3.tar](http://ycombinator.com/arc/arc3.tar)

------
samelawrence
There's a Chrome extension for that. :P

